# Need some prayers



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ok, for any of you that believe in the power of prayer, I could use your help in the next couple days. 

My mom has had a brain tumor since I was very young. She had surgery on it to remove a lot of it back in 2005. We thought she was doing a lot better because for a couple years, there was no sign of growth. However, due to a house fire and my dad's failing health and death, she has been under a lot of stress since last fall. She was hospitalized then with swelling around her brain which was attributed to stress.

She had an episode where some blood clots formed in her legs from the first hospitalization, then turns out her blood pressure has been low and it causes her to faint a couple times a week. The steroids she was on the keep the swelling in her brain down also caused her to become diabetic. She had been doing ok for a while, but we've noticed she was losing her ablity to hold a conversation. She starts, then can't get the rest out, and it frustrates the crap out of her. 

She was hospitalized again last week because she was abnormally weak, and was due for another MRI and CAT Scan anyway. Unfortunately, there was some bad news. They found out that between January and now, the tumor in her brain has grown aggressively, more so than it ever has before, a whole centimeter. They immediately wanted to try surgery, due to the accelerated growth. 

They are doing a craniotomy on her Thursday, to try and remove some of the tumor. It is very risky, because of there already having been one surgery. Also, because of the area in which the tumor is located. The area controls her communications and motor functions. In short, if they take too much out or mess it up, she could very well lose all of that. 

I'm asking for anyone who is religious, or even if you're not religious and could just keep her in your thoughts, to pray for my mother to come out of this surgery well. The surgeons don't have a whole lot of positivity going into this, but I know first-hand, from the last time, that just because the medical outlook is bleak, it doesn't mean it will come true. We would really appreciate it if you could pray or spread the need for prayer around a little. I believe in its power and that's all we can do at this point. 

Thanks everyone (sorry for the novel)


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

My familys prayers are with you.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

You and your family are on my prayer list, May God give you strength and guidance though this difficult time.

God Bless.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope your mom is ok and pulls through. Thinking of you as I know it can be a hard time.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Your in my prayers girl. Hope she pulls through


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone, my fishy family


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

let us know how things go, your family is our family


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to your mom


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys, here's an update: 
The doctors decided her heartrate was too slow to put my mother under anesthesia safely. So right now, they are working on putting in a temporary pacemaker to help keep her heartrate up during the surgery.
As far as we know, the surgery is still due to take place this afternoon.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update and we all hope she gets thorugh this and she does okay in surgery.We are praying for her.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great news so far, everyone!
My mom's out of surgery. She's awake, responsive, and has even managed to get a couple words out. We were most worried about her losing her speech, but she is talking! She's still kinda sleepy and woozy from all the drugs, so hopefully she will be a little less out-of-it tomorrow. 
Thank you so much everyone for the prayers and thoughts! *happy dance* I'll keep updating when anything changes.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

That is GREAT!!!! she is responsive and awake talking!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

thats prob the best news i have heard all day tori. am happy that ur mom's ok. read your's and jared's status msg on FB.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We went to see her today. We were surprised but happy when we found her out of her bed, sitting in a chair. She's doing great! She carried on a bit of a conversation with us, still responding right to everything, even made some jokes about the mean nurses that won't let her have flowers in her room, lol. She is doing much better than we had even hoped for originally, especially this soon after surgery. What did I tell you guys?  Prayer is just terrific. Thanks!


----------

